# Regarding RO/DI & softwater shrimp?



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

I am about to set up a softwater tank to hold tiger shrimp. Will RO water be good enough or does it have to RO/DI. I am under the impression that RO is fine for a freshwater setup to create soft water but DI is more important for the marine setups. So if I wanted to do tiger shrimp, CRS, Zebra shrimp would RO be fine?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would mix RO with tap water. You need some nutrients in the water and RO has none.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

trenac said:


> I would mix RO with tap water. You need some nutrients in the water and RO has none.


I should have been more specific. I know to mix RO with tap. I just wasnt sure if DI was necessary for shrimp keeping or is RO sufficient enough for freshwater applications.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I use just RO water for my fish. All the DI does is remove the last bits of TDS and when you'll be adding tapwater or some kind of minerals back into it it seems a bit excessive to me. But I don't keep shrimp at the moment, but my killifish and dwarf cichlids breed seemingly constantly in it!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I use 100% RO water for my Crystal shrimp and they are breeding happily.


----------

